# euro 11 foot gator



## coop1212 (Aug 17, 2006)

Just finshed him


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*yes*



coop1212 said:


> Just finshed him


Where is the picture?


----------



## coop1212 (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

That looks great. A friend of mine has one similar of an Aussie Croc which is used as a door stop. Its a brillant conversation starter


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*nice*

Nice job there!


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

wow. I'm not a huge euro fan but I love this!


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm not a huge euro fan either, but this is nice...it gave me an idea...I think if you could get another gator skull, and have it with it's jaws open...get a fully articulated raccoon skeleton and insert it in the gator's jaws...that would be something people would like seeing...JMO. Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## Rob D (Dec 26, 2009)

Thats Sweet....


----------



## mba2010 (Aug 8, 2010)

thats cool how do you do that euro ? whats the process ?


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Looks awesome, would love to go bowfishing for a gator some day. I have a bull moose in being done by BoneZone in Canada. I was not a huge fan of the euro's either but hey you got to go with the flow and I already have a full shoulder on the wall...........room is running low.

Bob


----------



## Lost Horn (Jun 28, 2010)

That is sweet. Would look good in my house.


----------

